# Tips on making Hand and Feet paws?



## Rika (Jun 29, 2008)

Yeah, I've made a few handpaws, not too great, but for a first try I think I did well. Does anyone have any helpfull tips or pointers for me?


----------



## superfurydog (Jun 29, 2008)

I have never made it . I hope you can make some great fursuits in few yeas. Good Luck !!


----------



## Phoenixwildfire (Jun 29, 2008)

try tracing around your hands and arms, then sewing them together  don't forget to make tight stitches.

Oh, and make sure the fur all runs in one direction.


----------



## Snickers (Jun 29, 2008)

Phoenixwildfire said:


> try tracing around your hands and arms, then sewing them together  don't forget to make tight stitches.
> 
> Oh, and make sure the fur all runs in one direction.


Not really, remember your hand is 3d, not 2d :/


----------



## leahthecheetah (Jul 1, 2008)

I trace around my hand up to my elbow (or have a friend/mate help) on a piece of paper, then add about 1/2 inch around all sides.  Then make a pattern from that.  If you want to do paws that are poofy.  Then carve a paw out of foam and make a duct tape patten.  Or some people even use gloves and build foam over them.

Here is a place with good info!
http://www.livejournal.com/tools/memories.bml?user=fursuit&keyword=Paws&filter=all


----------



## Rika (Jul 2, 2008)

leahthecheetah said:


> I trace around my hand up to my elbow (or have a friend/mate help) on a piece of paper, then add about 1/2 inch around all sides.  Then make a pattern from that.  If you want to do paws that are poofy.  Then carve a paw out of foam and make a duct tape patten.  Or some people even use gloves and build foam over them.
> 
> Here is a place with good info!
> http://www.livejournal.com/tools/memories.bml?user=fursuit&keyword=Paws&filter=all



Is that the same with the feetpaws?


----------



## hillbilly guy (Jul 2, 2008)

i dont make paws or any thing but i work leather and i made gloves once useing another pair as a guide after i took them apart and used the peaces as plans,  for what it worth i hope that helps


----------



## leahthecheetah (Jul 2, 2008)

Rika said:


> Is that the same with the feetpaws?





Footpaws are easy!  Get sme shoes, glue some foam to them, shape them how you want.  glue some fur on!  And boom you have paws.  Of course you can sew your seems if you want them to look better, or add claws, or even paw pads.


----------

